# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Կասպարովը ճաղերի ետևում:

## dvgray

Աշխարհի ամենաինտելեկտուալ (եթե ոչ ամենաինտելեկտուալ) մարդկանցից մեկը իր քաղաքական հայացքների համար հայտնվել է բանտում  :Sad: :

Ու ինչքա՞ն կարող է համբերել, կուլ տալ այս ամենը աշխարհը ???

----------


## Artgeo

> Աշխարհի ամենաինտելեկտուալ (եթե ոչ ամենաինտելեկտուալ) մարդկանցից մեկը իր քաղաքական հայացքների համար հայտնվել է բանտում :
> 
> Ու ինչքա՞ն կարող է համբերել, կուլ տալ այս ամենը աշխարհը ???


Պուտինը հիստերիկայի մեջ ա, դիտորդներն էլ հրաժարվել են գալ Ռուսաստան ու ամեն ինչում ԱՄՆ-ի Պետ. Դեպին ա մեղադրում  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն էլի՜

----------


## P.S.

> Մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն էլի՜


Ազատության կայքում կա հաղորդագրություն այդ մասին, կարող ես կարդալ։ Ինչպես նաև գրեթե բոլոր ռուսական կայքերում։ Սկսիր www.newsru.com  –ից։

Ի դեպ, ԱՄՆ–ում հրապարակվել է Կասպարովի նոր գիրքը։ 
http://www.armblogs.info/lragrox/Books/
Ասում են շատ լավն է, գնել եմ, բայց դեռ չեմ կարդացել։

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն էլի՜


Գարի Կասպարովը Ռուսաստանում ընդդիմադիր գործիչ է և կազմակերպել է հանրահավաք։ ՕՄՈՆը մարդկանց քշել է, իսկ Գարի Կասպարովին բռնել և 5 օրով բանտախուց խցկել։ Նրա մոտ չեն թողնում ո՛չ իրավապաշտպաններին, ո՛չ քաղական գործիչներին։ Կոնդոլիզա Ռայսը  հայտարարել է, որ դիտորդներ չի ուղղարկի այդ բառբարոսական երկիր։ Պուտինն էլ հիստերիկ հայտարարություններ է արել ուղղված ԱՄՆ-ի Պետ. Դեպին։ 

Մոտավորապես սենց։

----------


## NetX

Լավ են արել,
ասածներս ներքոբերված տրամաբանությանը ուղակիորեն կապված չի,
բայց ուզում էի ասել իրա մասին են ինչ մտածում եմ…
մի անգամ կայնել ասել ա որ հայ եմ՞
թե ինչու ենք բոլորս կպած սաղ աշխարհին համուզում կամ իրա մասին համարյա լյուբոյ հիշատակում սկսում նրանից, որ ինքը հայ ա, իր արմատները չի ուզում ճանաչի
մեղմ ասած ջանդամին ճանաչի, + իրա ինչ գործն էր քիթը խոթեց քաղաքականության մեջ, իրա իմիջը օգտագործելով ուզում էր ինչ որ արդյունքների հասներ, .... հասավ...., ու տեղնա!
Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար  :Cool:

----------


## Vishapakah

Այսօր հեռուստատեսությամբ դիտել եմ այդ կադրերը, թե ինչպես էին ցուցարարներին քշում և ոչ թե ջարդում, ինչպես Վրաստանում. Ցուցարարների մեջ մեծ թիվ էին կազմում նացիոնալ-բոլշևիկները, նրանց կարելի է ճանաչել իրենց դրոշակներից, որի վրա պատկերված է սև գույնով կոմունիստական չագուճը և մանգաղը. Ի դեպ, նրանք ունեն ֆաշիստական կողմնորոշում և նույն օրը դուրս գալ ցույցի նացիոնալ-բոլշևիկների հետ, դա միանշանակ Գասպարովի օգտին չի խոսում.

*STOP FASCISM*

----------


## Ուրվական

Պուտինը ինչ որ անում ա իր երկրի համար, ճիշտ ա անում, արդեն համոզվել եմ դրանում:

----------


## P.S.

Նախ, Գասպարովը, ինչպես կասեր Դովլաթովը, "յեվրեյ արմյանսկոգո ռազլիվա", այսինքն կիսով չափ հայ է և հրեա։ Երկրորդը՝ միայն այն, որ վերցրել է մոր հայկական ազգանունը, արդեն դրա մասին շատ բան է խոսում։ 

Երկրորդը՝ ժամանակին նա մեկուկես միլիոնանոց աշխարհի գավաթի մրցանակը նվիրել է Սպիտակի երկրաշարժի հետևանքների վերացմանը։ 

Երրորդը՝ իսկ ինչու եք կարծում, որ ազգության մասին պետք է խոսել։ Մարդը՝ ՌԴ քաղաքացի է ու խոսում է իր երկրի պրոբլեմների մասին։ Նա ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆՑԻ Է։ Հենց այդպես էլ ներկայանում է նաև Արևմուտքում։ 

Կոնկրետ ես նրան մեղադրելու ոչինչ չունեմ։ Ի դեպ, հենց նույն Շառլ Ազնավուրը Երևանում, մի լրագրողի ուղղելով ասել է՝ ես արյունով հայ եմ, ազգությամբ՝ ֆրանսիացի։ Որովհետև մարդը երախտապարտ է այն երկրին, որը նրան ապրելու և ստեղծագործելու հնարավորություն է տվել։ նույնը՝ Կասպարովը։ Նույնը՝ Դովլաթովը։ Նույնը՝ Տարիվերդիևը։ Նույնը՝ Մեդվեդևը, Նույնը՝ Այվազովսկին...

----------

Freeman (17.08.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Երրորդը՝ իսկ ինչու եք կարծում, որ ազգության մասին պետք է խոսել։ 

Ազգության մասին պետք չէ խոսել, հատկապես, եթե ազգություն չունես:



Մարդը՝ ՌԴ քաղաքացի է ու խոսում է իր երկրի պրոբլեմների մասին։ Նա ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆՑԻ Է։ Հենց այդպես էլ ներկայանում է նաև Արևմուտքում։

Տարիներ առաջ տրված այն հարցին,թե ինչ ազգի է պատկանում, Կասպարովը պատասխանել է." Բաքվեցի"… Հիմա այլ հովեր են փչում,հիմա Ռուսաստանցի է…
Վաղը՝ մի գուցէ Կորեացի: Ինչ խոսք, բարձր ինտելեկտի տեր մարդու մոտեցում:
Իսկ Նացիոնալ-Սոցիալիստների հետ համատեղ միտինգի գալն էլ բարձր ինտելեկտի տեր ջհուդի մոտեցում… 
_Սևերը զոհաբերում են ՁԻՆ… սպասենք հաջորդ քայլին_

----------


## dvgray

Կասպարովը երեկվանից ազատության մեջ է   :Hands Up: :
Բանտարկված ժամանակ Կարպովը և փաստաբանը եկել է այցելության, սակայն արգելվել է տեսակցությունը:
Ռուսաստանը՝ մեծ քակլերով, ֆաշիզմի մի հերթական էպոխա է թևակոխում:

Երեկ որոշ ժամանակ դիտեցի ռուսական առաջին ալիքը: Ռուսաստանի համեմատ մենք ազատության մեջ լող ենք տալիս:
Գայդարը և Նեմցովը հայտարարված են ժողովրդի թշնամիներ: Մնում է հանրահայտ "տրոյկեքը" ստեղծեն ու սկսեն ժողովրդի թշնամիներին "գյուլելը":

Ռուսաստանի պատմության ընթացքում, արդեն որերրորդ անգամ, ռուս ինտիլիգենցիան ոտնատակ է գնալու: Դրա բոլոր նախանշանները պարզ երևում են: 
Ճիշտ կանեն, քանի դեռ ժամանակ ունեն, հեռանան, ու գոնե իրենց ու իրենց մոտիկների կյանքը փրկեն:  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսաստանում կիրակի անցկացվեցին ընտրություններ։ 

Եվրոպական բոլոր կազմակերպությունները խիստ կասկածում են ընտրությունների «ազատ, արդար թափանցիկ» լինելու մեջ ու բերում բազմաթիվ խաղտումների վերաբերյալ փաստեր:

ԱՊՀ դիտորդական առաքելությունը համարում է, որ ընտրությունները եղել են «ազատ, արդար, թափանցիկ»… Հիշեցնեմ, որ ԱՊՀ-ի դիտորդական առաքելությունը Հայաստանի ու Բելոռուսի ընտրություններն էլ են ճանաչել «ազատ, արդար, թափանցիկ»:

----------


## Moonwalker

Pussy Riot-ի գործով դատավճռի հրապարակման ժամանակ դատարանի դրսում գտնված շախմատի աշխարհի 13-րդ չեմպիոն *Գարրի Կիմի Կասպարովին ձերբակալել են* ու նա արդեն մի ժամից ավելի գտնվում է Խամովնիկի շրջանի ներքին գործերի բաժնում:

----------

Freeman (17.08.2012), Ripsim (17.08.2012), Աթեիստ (17.08.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պուտինը ինչ որ անում ա իր երկրի համար, ճիշտ ա անում, արդեն համոզվել եմ դրանում:


Պուծինը ինչ անում իրա երկրում, ճիշտ ա անում մնացած աշխարհի համար, քան որ Պուծինի արածների արդյունքում մի 30-40 տարի հետո Ռուսաստանից բարի հիշողություններ են մնալու:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.08.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ ա գտա էս կադրերը: Մի Երկու շաբաթ առաջ Լոնդոնում էր ասել: Ինքն էլ չի հասկանում ինչ ա ասում: Խեղճ Ռուսաստան, լրիվ անկեղծ, որ սրա նման ինքնասիրահարված եսամոլ թալանչիի ձեռն ա ընկել: Պուծինի սարքած կոռումպացված չինովնիկները խժռելու են Ռուսաստանը:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.08.2012), Աթեիստ (28.08.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ ա գտա էս կադրերը: Մի Երկու շաբաթ առաջ Լոնդոնում էր ասել: Ինքն էլ չի հասկանում ինչ ա ասում: Խեղճ Ռուսաստան, լրիվ անկեղծ, որ սրա նման ինքնասիրահարված եսամոլ թալանչիի ձեռն ա ընկել: Պուծինի սարքած կոռումպացված չինովնիկները խժռելու են Ռուսաստանը:


սինագոգ, տավար, էտ էլ չգիտե՞ս

----------

Աթեիստ (28.08.2012)

----------

